# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Aidez-moi  trouver des ides de jeu indpendant !

## Mat.M

Bonjour  tous.

modration : ne pas dplacer mon message je veux essayer d'avoir le plus d'avis possible merci 


j'ai dj ralis un jeu rfrenc sur des sites de sharewares.

Je voudrais en raliser un nouveau seulement je m'arrache les cheveux de la tte pour trouver l'ide,le concept de jeu qui plaise un peu  tout le monde et partir sur un nouveau projet

Je ne veux pas l'avis de dveloppeurs, je veux l'avis  de joueurs pour me donner des ides ventuelles.

Ne me parlez-pas, de langage de programmation, de moteurs de jeu,ni Linux, ni Windows merci !
Je veux seulement des ides et des concepts de jeu qui plaisent.

Dvelopper un jeu c'est investir beaucoup de temps en ralisation, dveloppement c'est pour a qu'il faut prendre la direction qui semble tre la plus pertinente.

A quel type de jeu aimeriez-vous jouer ? A condition videmment que a ne soit pas Farcry 1//2/3 parce que c'est une ralisation indpendante

Sinon j'ai pour projets 

1-un Tropico-like

2-un jeu de gestion de ville

3-un RTS/gestion avec des personnages un peu monstres mais tous publics , pas de violence

4-un jeu avec dfilement 2d avec un personnage qui doit se dfendre ( side-scroll)

5-un jeu d'aventure genre "hidden objects" mais avec beaucoup de graphismes genre Myst

6-un football manager

je sais que tout a ce n'est pas bien original c'est pour a que le brainstorming est intense

s'il y a un genre que vous prferrez alors mentionnez 1 ou 2 ou 3 ou plusieurs

Merci pour les rponse  ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

Perso je pense  style de jeux asiatique que j'adore et trs peu prsent en Europe : le danmaku, shoot'em up  scrolling vertical ou horizontal hyper rapide, dans lequel les ennemis attaquent en lchant des pluies de boules.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Je voulais rpondre, mais il y a un truc dont je ne suis pas sur:
.Qu'entends tu par "jeu indpendant" ?

C'est une histoire de droits ? de moyens ? Etc...
Dsol, c'est peut tre idiot comme question, mais bon...

@+ :;):

----------


## Mat.M

Merci pour les rponses
Pour Shadowmoon, merci pour le tuyau...j'ai song galement  faire ce genre de jeu notamment avec Pandas marrant qui se baladent sur l'cran  ::D: 

Pour Sunchaser,
 cela signifie que je fais le jeu par mes propres moyens.
La terminologie n'est sans doute pas approprie mais ce n'est pas le sujet que je souhaite traiter.Par contre sans ambigut c'est un projet  vocation commerciale

----------


## LooserBoy

Bonjour,

Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup jouer  des jeux comme Tropico (1&2) ou des jeux de gestion genre Industry Giant, trucmuche Tycoon,...

J'ai une petite question qui peut aussi influencer le type de jeu: est-ce un jeu ayant des fonctionnalits multijoueurs/rseau?

----------


## Mat.M

Hello oui il y aura des fonctionnalits multijoueur / rseau...
a apporte un gros plus indniable et puis un jeu en rseau c'est bien plus prenant qu'un jeu en solo

----------


## boutchiwah

Bonjour,

s'il y a possiblit de jouer  plusieurs je trouve qu'un jeu en Side-scrolling peut tre trs sympa, surtout si on y rajoute des fonctionnalits RPG.

----------


## pcaboche

Pour les jeux indpendants, la rgle est relativement simple : il faut prendre le contre-pied de ce que font les gros diteurs.

Les gros diteurs ont beaucoup de moyens et peuvent investir beaucoup d'argent mais ne veulent surtout pas prendre de risques et sortent donc des jeux formatts et qui finissent tous par se ressembler les uns les autres (fps, fps, et encore fps...)

Les dveloppeurs indpendants, c'est l'inverse : ils n'ont pas beaucoup de moyens mais peuvent se permettre de prendre plus de risques, ne pas s'adresser uniquement aux masses mais galement viser les marchs dits "de niche" (qui peuvent parfois cacher un march avec une forte demande mais peu d'offre).


Donc tu peux diviser ton processus de cration (brainstorming) en plusieurs tapes:

1. fais une liste de jeux existants rpondant aux critres suivants:
- le jeu t'a marqu  l'poque
- le genre est sous-reprsent aujourd'hui
- tu connais trs bien le genre pour avoir beaucoup jou  ce type de jeu

2. pour chaque jeu, tu fais la liste des raisons qui font que ce jeu t'a marqu (ex: gameplay, scnario, humour...)

3. quelles ides nouvelles (qui n'existaient pas forcment  l'poque) pourraient rendre le jeu plus intressant aujourd'hui ?


Tu en es  l'tape 1, et on a dj cit les jeux suivants:
- Tropico
- Myst
- le genre danmaku
- _"jeu avec dfilement 2d avec un personnage qui doit se dfendre"_ -> tu penses plutt  Ikari Warriors ou  Gain Ground ?

Pour chaque jeu cit, vous pouvez passer  l'etape 2 (pourquoi le jeu vous a plu ?)

----------


## DevBaldwin

Le message de Pcaboche,



> - le jeu t'a marqu  l'poque
> - le genre est sous-reprsent aujourd'hui
> - tu connais trs bien le genre pour avoir beaucoup jou  ce type de jeu


 m'a fait penser  un jeu en particulier: Dungeon Keeper

Dans le genre jeux de "niche" il se pose plutt l.
Avec un humour ravageur et un ambiance unique.  ::ccool::

----------


## Glutinus

Tu veux pas faire un football manager, mais version SSII ?

"SSII Tycoon : recrutez les jeunes dveloppeurs, essayez de placer des DBAs  la place d'architectes, gagnez des contrats sans avoir de comptences dans le pool d'intercontrat, saignez un blanc-bec jusqu'au trognon jusqu' ce qu'il vous demande une augmentation... YOU'RE THE BOSS !!!"

----------


## pcaboche

> Le message de Pcaboche,
> 
>  m'a fait penser  un jeu en particulier: Dungeon Keeper


C'est clair, ce jeu est gnial !

Aujourd'hui, l'univers de Dongeon Keeper a t transpos dans un genre compltement different avec le jeu Overlord (et sa suite). On retrouve bien les mignons/larbins, mais a ne se passe plus du tout dans un donjon. C'est amusant, mais c'est pas pareil...

Un jeu que j'ai beaucoup aim : Flashback.

Oui, dans le mme genre il y a Prince of Persia, Another World, Oddworld... mais j'ai ador flashback  cause de son ambiance oppressante.

----------


## Etanne

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je suis un grand fan de jeu de gestion.

Voici quelques ides en tte :

*Gestion d'une gare*

Le joueur doit grer la une gare ferroviaire, en s'occupant de l'arrive des trains (choisir le quai, nettoyage, entretient), s'occuper des grves, emplacement des magasins, grands dparts pendant les vacances. Et grer la circulation en sortie de gare des trains
*Gestion de circulation*

Le joueur doit grer une quipe d'intervention d'une socit d'autoroute. Par exemple, un accident arrive sur l'autoroute !. Le joueur doit alors faire venir une quipe pour grer (au mieux) la circulation pendant l'intervention des secours.
*Gestion d'un centre commercial*

Le joueur commence par une picerie en achetant et revendant des produits. Puis avec le temps, car crer un puis plusieurs centre commerciaux
*Gestion d'une usine de fabrication (+programmation)*

Le joueur doit crer une usine de A  Z, pour produire un objet. Pour cela il doit installer et programmer le matriel (capteurs, tapis, etc.). Avec le temps le joueur peut dbloquer d'autres quipements (tapis plus rapide, CPU plus performant, de la RAM, etc.).
Voila  ::):

----------


## nasty

Moi si j'avais un jeu a cit parmis ceux de mon enfance, je proposerai Woodruff.

Ca peut donner un truc super sympa, remis au gout du jour, et un monde persistant pour le multi, ca peut etre marrant.*

m'enfin c'est qu'une ide  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonjour,
> 
> Personnellement, je suis un grand fan de jeu de gestion.
> 
> Voici quelques ides en tte :
> 
> *Gestion d'une gare*
> 
> Le joueur doit grer la une gare ferroviaire, en s'occupant de l'arrive des trains (choisir le quai, nettoyage, entretient), s'occuper des grves, emplacement des magasins, grands dparts pendant les vacances. Et grer la circulation en sortie de gare des trains
> ...


Il manque plus que la gestion d'un bordel ... pour un jeu pour adulte.

Sinon, une ide loufoque ?... Allez, avec plaisir: les aventures de Leguman !
Leguman contre Mosanto, pour rester dans l'actu.
Leguman attaqu par tout un tas de lgumes et btes gntiquement modifes, et qui doit faire la peau aux dangereux scientifiques de la firme.

Bon, sinon, srieusement, moi je n'aime en ce moment que les "survivors", du type The Walking Dead de TTG.
Je me doute que tout seul a coder, ca va tre un peu chaud ...

----------


## Barsy

> Tu veux pas faire un football manager, mais version SSII ?
> 
> "SSII Tycoon : recrutez les jeunes dveloppeurs, essayez de placer des DBAs  la place d'architectes, gagnez des contrats sans avoir de comptences dans le pool d'intercontrat, saignez un blanc-bec jusqu'au trognon jusqu' ce qu'il vous demande une augmentation... YOU'RE THE BOSS !!!"


a c'est une bonne ide !!  ::ccool::  Mais il y dj eu un jeu sur le sujet je crois : http://www.ssii-lejeu.com/

Et puis  part les prestataires de SSII, je doute que grand monde s'intresse  ce genre de jeu...

----------


## Mat.M

salut  tous merci pour les rponses



> Tu veux pas faire un football manager, mais version SSII ?


mme si c'est sur le ton de la plaisanterie c'est une ide  prendre  ::D: 
Le problme c'est qu'une ide doit plaire un peu  tout le monde et je ne sais pas si une telle ide dclencherait de l'enthousiasme parmi les foules comme l'crit Barsy



> Bon, sinon, srieusement, moi je n'aime en ce moment que les "survivors", du type The Walking Dead de TTG.
> Je me doute que tout seul a coder, ca va tre un peu chaud ...


 programmer et dvelopper pas forcment...j'ai dj ralis des projets de jeux donc je reprendrai des routines toutes faites
Ce qui risque de prendre du temps c'est le contenu graphique
Et puis ce jeu c'est un jeu Facebook ,dont je ne connais pas l'interface de programation

----------


## Mat.M

> Gestion d'une gare
> 
> Le joueur doit grer la une gare ferroviaire, en s'occupant de l'arrive des trains (choisir le quai, nettoyage, entretient), s'occuper des grves, emplacement des magasins, grands dparts pendant les vacances. Et grer


je prferrais alors un jeu comme Railway Tycoon...mais il en existe dj
Si je me lance dans un tel projet que faut-il apporter de plus ?





> Gestion d'un centre commercial
> 
> Le joueur commence par une picerie en achetant et revendant des produits. Puis avec le temps, car crer un puis plusieurs centre commerciaux
> *Gestion d'une usine de fabrication (+programmation)*
> 
> Le joueur doit crer une usine de A  Z, pour produire un objet. Pour cela il doit installer et programmer le matriel (capteurs, tapis, etc.). Avec le temps le joueur peut dbloquer d'autres quipements (tapis plus rapide, CPU plus performant, de la RAM, etc.).


merci pour ces ides je vais cogiter l-dessus  ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je prferrais alors un jeu comme Railway Tycoon...mais il en existe dj
> Si je me lance dans un tel projet que faut-il apporter de plus ?


Si Railway Tycoon ne le fais pas dj, passez aux chelles suprieures : la gestion du trafic ferroviaire  l'chelle d'un pays, ou de blocs encore plus grands, tels que lEurope, toute l'Amrique du nord, l'Asie...

----------


## Barsy

> je prferrais alors un jeu comme Railway Tycoon...mais il en existe dj
> Si je me lance dans un tel projet que faut-il apporter de plus ?


Pour les dveloppeurs passionns, il existe Open TTD qui est la version open source du jeu Transport Tycoon sorti au sicle dernier. Il m'arrive d'y jouer encore.

Aprs, pour ce qui est du jeu SSII, faudrait voir ce que vaut "ssii-lejeu" pour savoir s'il est intressant d'en dvelopper un second.
En le parcourant rapidement, je le trouve plutt austre et l'aspect "tables de donnes" n'invite pas  s'y inscrire. On dirait plus un logiciel de gestion qu'un jeu (normal me direz-vous pour un jeu sur les SSII).

S'il y avait un jeu sur les SSII  dvelopper, je pense qu'il faudrait qu'il soit truff d'humour pour avoir une chance d'intresser des joueurs. Un peu  la manire de Thme Hospital.

Cela dit, a pourrait vraiment tre une bonne ide.  ::ccool::

----------


## Mat.M

> Si Railway Tycoon ne le fais pas dj, passez aux chelles suprieures : la gestion du trafic ferroviaire  l'chelle d'un pays, ou de blocs encore plus grands, tels que lEurope, toute l'Amrique du nord, l'Asie...


pourquoi pas; c'est pas une mauvaise ide mais a risque d'tre un peu complexe 
en tout cas je prends note

----------


## Mat.M

> En le parcourant rapidement, je le trouve plutt austre et l'aspect "tables de donnes" n'invite pas  s'y inscrire. On dirait plus un logiciel de gestion qu'un jeu (normal me direz-vous pour un jeu sur les SSII).


je pense la mme chose ; je ne ferais jamais un jeu comme a , il faut agrmenter un minimum de graphismes

----------


## Rayek

Un Dungeon Keeper Like *bave*

*Vos cratures sont mcontentes, votre donjon est pench et elles ne peuvent pas jouer aux billes"

----------


## Etanne

> je prferrais alors un jeu comme Railway Tycoon...mais il en existe dj
> Si je me lance dans un tel projet que faut-il apporter de plus ?


A la diffrence de Railroad Tycoon (excellent jeu), mon ide est plus de la gestion au niveau d'une gare en elle mme, grer l'arrive des trains (planning + l'aiguillage), etc.

----------


## Barsy

> A la diffrence de Railroad Tycoon (excellent jeu), mon ide est plus de la gestion au niveau d'une gare en elle mme, grer l'arrive des trains (planning + l'aiguillage), etc.


J'ai vu un jeu flash dans le genre o des trains arrivent en gare et il faut grer les aiguillages pour viter qu'ils ne se rentrent dedans.

Mais je suppose que tu proposes davantage une sorte de "station tycoon" dans lequel on commence juste avec un quai et on construit les quipements, on ajoute des voies, on embauche du personnel...

Le tout avec des annonces micros particulirement drle comme dans Theme Hospital ("Nous rappelons qu'il est interdit de mourir dans les couloirs", "les patients sont pris d'tre patients"  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Etanne

Exactement Barsy, je propose plus un jeu o la rflexion est essentielle et non pas la vitesse (_speed-gaming_ ?).

Javoue que retrouver l'humour de Theme Hospital serait gnial  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop de genre de jeu que tu veux faire : j'avais pens  un jeu de socit plateau transpos version pc : par exemple le _pente_ : pas beaucoup de rgles, le tout tant dans la stratgie.

Aprs il y a aussi le _jeu de go_.

Non ? Je sors ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Un jeu de gestion des urgences d'une grande ville comme Paris.
Avec les SAMUS qui t'appellent et qui te demandent ou aller avec le malade / l'accident, que tu dois diriger ou rediriger en fonction de l'tat du malade, la pathologie, l'urgence, le lieux, etc ... et les places libres, l'tat de dbordement ou non des hopitaux que le systme te mets a disposition.
Il faut donc a la fois sauver les malades, ne pas foutre la merde dans les services (sinon grves, ou je ne sais quoi), et ne pas dpenser a tout va (non, on ne sort pas l'hlico a tous les coups).
On pourrait imaginer tenir des comptes de la rgion dans laquelle se situe l'action, et donc les besoins et les moyens a choisir diffrent (comme entre la RP et ma rgion par exemple; ici, oui, on a vite fait d'utiliser l'hlico, les hopitaux peuvent tre loins, les distances a parcourir s'allongent, etc).
Aprs, pourquoi ne pas imaginer qu'au fur et a mesure que le joueur volue, des lits ou services ferment en fonction des saisons et/ou des dcisions politiques / bugtaires.
Etc ...

@+
 :;):

----------


## Mat.M

salut merci  tous pour les rponses mais aprs maintes cogitations je pense me diriger vers une ide bien prcise

----------


## Sunchaser

> salut merci  tous pour les rponses mais aprs maintes cogitations je pense me diriger vers une ide bien prcise


Et, heu..., sans vouloir tre casse-pieds, trop curieux, envahissant, etc, on peut savoir ce que c'est ? L'ide bien prcise ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Et, heu..., sans vouloir tre casse-pieds, trop curieux, envahissant, etc, on peut savoir ce que c'est ? L'ide bien prcise ?


Un Dungeon Keeper, version SSII, o tu fous des claques  tes employs pour qu'ils travaillent plus vite.  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> Et, heu..., sans vouloir tre casse-pieds, trop curieux, envahissant, etc, on peut savoir ce que c'est ? L'ide bien prcise ?


Salut sunchaser je comprends ta raction mais pour le moment c'est en gestation mentale  ::D:  et rien n'est fig pour le moment.

a sera un jeu de gestion /RTS/Stratgie avec des persos dans la mme esthtique/graphisme de Monstres et Cie  le film de Pixar
Il faut que le jeu soit tout public donc pas de violence..
J'exposerais le projet dans la section "dveloppement des jeux"

S'il y a des ides supplmentaires je suis preneur,je laisse le sujet ouvert

----------


## el_slapper

> Un Dungeon Keeper, version SSII, o tu fous des claques  tes employs pour qu'ils travaillent plus vite.


Miam! J'achte!!!  ::ccool:: 


 ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Miam! J'achte!!!


En fait, a existe dj, a s'appelle "le monde du travail" (sauf que les claques sont plus d'ordre psycologique ou motionelle, c'est plus vicieux, a dure plus longtemps, et a laisse moins de traces...  ::twisted:: ).


Au fait, c'est quoi ton pseudo dj ? "the_baffeur" ? Alors pourquoi ne suis-je qu' moiti tonn de ta raction ?  ::lol:: 

Bon, Urban Dictionary donne une toute autre dfinition du mot "slapper", mais c'est une autre histoire...  ::aie::

----------


## Diane14

En fait,je me passionne pour le football,donc je me pencherais pour le football manager,et puis les jeux que vous avez mentionn sont presque nouveaux pour moi.

----------


## Mat.M

> En fait,je me passionne pour le football,donc je me pencherais pour le football manager,et puis les jeux que vous avez mentionn sont presque nouveaux pour moi.


salut Diane14 oui ce serait un de mes projets mais il existe dj des FM commerciaux..se lancer dans un projet de jeu c'est beaucoup de travail
Faut voir peut-tre bien que oui peut-tre que non  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon je demanderais aux intervenants de cette discussion de me faire un petit classement 1 faire un Football Manager 2 un Dungeon Keeper like...etc  ::ccool::

----------


## Rayek

1 Dungeon Keeper Like
2 Dungeon Keeper Like
3 Dungeon Keeper Like
4 Dungeon Keeper Like
5 Dungeon Keeper Like

Ou alors un Dungeon Keeper Like avec des footballeurs qu'on peut torturer (oui j'aime pas le foot  ::P: )

----------


## Barsy

Pour le foot, il va tre difficile de concurrencer des jeux comme Hattrick sur internet ou Football Manager sur PC.

Cela dit, si on fait la synthse des ides, le mieux serait que tu fasses un jeu de gestion d'une SSII gardes par des dmons dans laquelle viennent travailler des footballeurs le tout dans une gare ferroviaire avec l'humour de theme hospital...  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Bon courage !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pour le foot, il va tre difficile de concurrencer des jeux comme Hattrick sur internet ou Football Manager sur PC.
> 
> Cela dit, si on fait la synthse des ides, le mieux serait que tu fasses un jeu de gestion d'une SSII gardes par des dmons dans laquelle viennent travailler des footballeurs le tout dans une gare ferroviaire avec l'humour de theme hospital... 
> 
> Bon courage !!


On peut rajouter des morts-vivants ? Nan, parceque moi, j'aime bien les zombies, etc ... alllleeeeezzzz, s'il vous plait ! Juste un, au moins.  ::aie::

----------


## giragu03

> On peut rajouter des morts-vivants ?


Bein, tu mets l'quipe de France de foot, tu as dj les morts  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bein, tu mets l'quipe de France de foot, tu as dj les morts


Whaou ! Chapeau, bien vu  ::applo::

----------


## jbrasselet

Un jeu de conquete du monde avec des zombies.
En gros, choisissez les caractristiques de vos zombies et conqurez le monde  ::mrgreen:: 
Sinon, perso il y a plein de jeux de socit que j'aimerais avoir en jeux vidos multijoueur  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sinon, perso il y a plein de jeux de socit que j'aimerais avoir en jeux vidos multijoueur


 ::ccool::   200% d'accord avec toi, je connais plusieurs jeux de stratgie / dveloppement qui auraient du succs si adapts en jeux vido multijoueurs !

----------


## ManusDei

> 200% d'accord avec toi, je connais plusieurs de stratgie / dveloppement qui auraient du succs si adapts en jeux vido multijoueurs !


Larian Studio va faire l'inverse. Ils crent "Dragon Commander" jeu de stratgie/rpg/action (un gros mlange) en ce moment, et ils vont sortir en mme temps le jeu de plateau qu'ils ont cr pour tester les rgles proposes pendant le dveloppement.

Apparemment a sera un mlange de Colons de Catane, Risk, Dune (le jeu de plateau) et d'autres jeux  ::salive::

----------


## Barsy

> 200% d'accord avec toi, je connais plusieurs de stratgie / dveloppement qui auraient du succs si adapts en jeux vido multijoueurs !


Bonne ide !! Je propose de dvelopper un jeu de bataille en rseau.  ::P: 

Je me demande d'ailleurs si a a dj t fait...

----------


## Lady

> Bonne ide !! Je propose de dvelopper un jeu de bataille en rseau. 
> 
> Je me demande d'ailleurs si a a dj t fait...



La bataille corse online ... pas rigolo je pourrai pas plant mes ongles dans la mains du gars qui a t plus rapide que moi ....

----------


## shadowmoon

Barsy, Lady, je pensais  des jeux un peu plus complexes quand mme ...

----------


## Barsy

> Barsy, Lady, je pensais  des jeux un peu plus complexes quand mme ...


[ROSELYNE BACHELOT]Ah bon ?[/ROSELYNE BACHELOT]

----------


## Mat.M

> Un jeu de conquete du monde avec des zombies.
> En gros, choisissez les caractristiques de vos zombies et conqurez le monde 
> Sinon, perso il y a plein de jeux de socit que j'aimerais avoir en jeux vidos multijoueur


pas bte comme ide je le note de ct..
reste  voir si a peut plaire.
Mais je vais cogiter dessus merci pour l'ide

----------


## Mat.M

> 1 Dungeon Keeper Like
> 2 Dungeon Keeper Like


ok d'accord...
mais je n'ai jamais jouer  ce jeu.
Est-il possible de dcrire en 2lignes le _gameplay_ et le but du jeu merci

----------


## Barsy

> ok d'accord...
> mais je n'ai jamais jouer  ce jeu.
> Est-il possible de dcrire en 2lignes le _gameplay_ et le but du jeu merci


Grosso modo, c'est un jeu qui date du sicle dernier. Le principe tait qu'il fallait grer un donjon pour empcher les hros d'y pntrer. Donc faut recruter des dmons, faire les couloirs, construire des salles (trsors, salle de pause pour dmon, bibliothques de sort...), grer les gobelins qui travaillent dans le donjon... etc

----------


## ManusDei

> Grosso modo, c'est un jeu qui date du sicle dernier. Le principe tait qu'il fallait grer un donjon pour empcher les hros d'y pntrer. Donc faut recruter des dmons, faire les couloirs, construire des salles (trsors, salle de pause pour dmon, bibliothques de sort...), grer les gobelins qui travaillent dans le donjon... etc


Et surtout le recrutement est indirect. Tu dpenses l'or pour construire des salles pour les cratures, et elles viennent si ton donjon est suffisamment attractif. De plus certaines cratures ne s'aimaient pas (araignes et... gupes je crois ?) donc si elles se croisaient elles pouvaient s'entretuer.

----------


## Aniki

Nan mais le mieux, c'est de le tester. Parce que l'ambiance dgage par le jeu est difficilement descriptible.
Il est en abandonware si mes souvenirs sont bons. On doit pouvoir le trouver facilement sur Lost Treasures Fr (dsol je peux pas donner le lien directement, mon proxy ne me laisse (bizarement  ::P: ) pas passer...).
Pis de toute faon, c'est un crime contre le jeu video que de ne jamais avoir jou  Dungeon Keeper.

Allez hop, au boulot Mat.M !




> De plus certaines cratures ne s'aimaient pas (araignes et... gupes je crois ?) donc si elles se croisaient elles pouvaient s'entretuer.


Ouais, c'tait les araignes et les espces de mouches.
Les vampires et les sorciers ne s'apprciaient pas trop non plus, etc.
Et la crature la plus puissante tapait simplement sur tout ce qui bouge !
Surtout les jours de paye alors que les caisses sont vides...  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

Effectivement, _Dungeon Keeper_ est un must du game design.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Nan mais le mieux, c'est de le tester. Parce que l'ambiance dgage par le jeu est difficilement descriptible.
> Il est en abandonware si mes souvenirs sont bons. On doit pouvoir le trouver facilement sur Lost Treasures Fr (dsol je peux pas donner le lien directement, mon proxy ne me laisse (bizarement ) pas passer...).
> Pis de toute faon, c'est un crime contre le jeu video que de ne jamais avoir jou  Dungeon Keeper.


Fallait pas me dire qu'il est en abandonware, j'ai pass presque tout le WE dessus... J'avais des choses  faire...  ::calim2:: 

 ::fessee::

----------


## tchize_

> Un Dungeon Keeper, version SSII, o tu fous des claques  tes employs pour qu'ils travaillent plus vite.


Dans le mme genre, une simulation d'entreprise de construction: grve, intempries, mafia, pots de vins pour avoir les march publics, trafiquer les plans pour rduire les couts et tant pis pour les normes antisismiques ou la structure porteuse, faillite frauduleuse, personnel polonais au rabais?  ::mouarf:: 

Succs dvrouill: point zros
Faites mourir plus de 2000 personnes dans l'effondrement d'un de vos immeubles  ::aie:: 


Blague  part, perso j'aime bien les jeux qui combinent humour et prise de tte,  la monkey island, leisure suit larry, ...

Et franchement, faut pas trop se casser la tte sur le sujet du jeu. Celui de leisure suit larry se rsumait  "c'est l'histoire d'un mec qui veux se tapper des gonzesses"  ::aie::

----------


## Dabou Master

Bullfrog a dj fait des ravages sur ce topic  ce que je vois. 
Je suis tout autant une victime, j'avais pens il y a des annes  un "Theme Cathedral", gestion d'une chapelle construire  la va-vite par une sorte de promoteur immobilier au dbut du 19me ou un truc du genre. Le lieu de culte devra attirer les partisans en masse pour se dvelopper, s'agrandir et finir par contrl tout un quartier dans le simple but de faire de l'argent. 
L'humour passerait par le fait que c'est  nous de crer les "cataclysmes" que la populace attend pour se mettre  prier et acheter les diverses dbilits qu'on leur vendrait pour loigner le Mal (cierges magiques, talisman, reliques, etc.). Par la suite, d'autres cultes se dvelopperaient et il faudra se tirer dans les pattes en sabotant tout et en pactisant avec son diable local pour mettre  mal l'ennemi.

Et alors l je ne raconte mme pas la pub que a te ferait, toutes les religions du monde te cracheront dessus pour avoir souill le ct sacr de leur culte mais hey ! Le divertissement n'a pas de prix ! Mme pas une polmique mondiale ^^.

----------


## el_slapper

> Bullfrog a dj fait des ravages sur ce topic  ce que je vois. 
> Je suis tout autant une victime, j'avais pens il y a des annes  un "Theme Cathedral", gestion d'une chapelle construire  la va-vite par une sorte de promoteur immobilier au dbut du 19me ou un truc du genre. Le lieu de culte devra attirer les partisans en masse pour se dvelopper, s'agrandir et finir par contrl tout un quartier dans le simple but de faire de l'argent. 
> L'humour passerait par le fait que c'est  nous de crer les "cataclysmes" que la populace attend pour se mettre  prier et acheter les diverses dbilits qu'on leur vendrait pour loigner le Mal (cierges magiques, talisman, reliques, etc.). Par la suite, d'autres cultes se dvelopperaient et il faudra se tirer dans les pattes en sabotant tout et en pactisant avec son diable local pour mettre  mal l'ennemi.
> 
> Et alors l je ne raconte mme pas la pub que a te ferait, toutes les religions du monde te cracheront dessus pour avoir souill le ct sacr de leur culte mais hey ! Le divertissement n'a pas de prix ! Mme pas une polmique mondiale ^^.


J'aime bien, mais a peut aussi marcher pour le haut-moyen ge. Les cathdrales taient surtout un moyen d'attirer les gens lors des foires.

----------


## Barsy

Un mlange entre Theme Hospital et Black & White...  :;):

----------


## tchize_

> Un mlange entre Theme Hospital et Black & White...


y a pas  dire, c'tait fun de balancer tes adorateur dans tous les sens pour qu'ils te craignent  ::mouarf:: 
Et pourquoi pas un sims version "secte" o tu dois faire grandir un secte, violer initier les jeunes filles, empocher de l'argent, grer les suicides collectifs...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et pourquoi pas un sims version "secte" o tu dois faire grandir un secte, violer initier les jeunes filles, empocher de l'argent, grer les suicides collectifs...


Cooooooooooollllll ....  ::salive:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Bullfrog a dj fait des ravages sur ce topic  ce que je vois. 
> Je suis tout autant une victime, j'avais pens il y a des annes  un "Theme Cathedral", gestion d'une chapelle construire  la va-vite par une sorte de promoteur immobilier au dbut du 19me ou un truc du genre. Le lieu de culte devra attirer les partisans en masse pour se dvelopper, s'agrandir et finir par contrl tout un quartier dans le simple but de faire de l'argent. 
> L'humour passerait par le fait que c'est  nous de crer les "cataclysmes" que la populace attend pour se mettre  prier et acheter les diverses dbilits qu'on leur vendrait pour loigner le Mal (cierges magiques, talisman, reliques, etc.). Par la suite, d'autres cultes se dvelopperaient et il faudra se tirer dans les pattes en sabotant tout et en pactisant avec son diable local pour mettre  mal l'ennemi.
> 
> Et alors l je ne raconte mme pas la pub que a te ferait, toutes les religions du monde te cracheront dessus pour avoir souill le ct sacr de leur culte mais hey ! Le divertissement n'a pas de prix ! Mme pas une polmique mondiale ^^.





> y a pas  dire, c'tait fun de balancer tes adorateur dans tous les sens pour qu'ils te craignent 
> Et pourquoi pas un sims version "secte" o tu dois faire grandir un secte, violer initier les jeunes filles, empocher de l'argent, grer les suicides collectifs...


Il y a des jeux vido qui ont t censurs (et mme interdits de vente dans certains pays) pour beaucoup moins que a...


Sinon, comme disait je ne sais plus qui (si vous avez une source fiable je suis preneur) : "une religion, c'est une secte qui a russi".


Pass l'aspect blasphmatoire de la chose, c'est vrai que a serait intressant de pouvoir paramtrer les diffrents dogmes de la secte (monothisme / polythisme, origine du monde, vie aprs la mort, interdits alimentaires, monogamie / polygamie / polyandrie...) dans le seul but de voir combien a attire de nouveau fidles...  ::lol::

----------


## tchize_

> Il y a des jeux vido qui ont t censurs (et mme interdits de vente dans certains pays) pour beaucoup moins que a...


Redorchestra 2, Heroes of Stalingrad. Ils ont du faire une version spciale pour l'Allemagne, o il n'tait pas possible d'tre dmembr suite  une explosion de grenade. Motif: dmembrement = class Mature, comme le porno, autoris  la vente aux adultes mais interdiction de l'exposer. Du coup, il auraient eu un fps qui n'aurait pu tre vendu que sous le comptoir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Sinon, comme disait je ne sais plus qui (si vous avez une source fiable je suis preneur) : "une religion, c'est une secte qui a russi". (...)


Me semblait avoir lu a y a loooooooooongtemps dans Charlie-Hebdo, j'ai googl et trouv a :


> "Une religion dite "universelle" n'est qu'une secte qui a russi commercialement parlant."
>  (Franois Cavanna / Lettre ouverte aux culs-bnits)
> 
> "Une religion tablie nest quune magie devenue respectable."
>  (Franois Cavanna / Lettre ouverte aux culs-bnits)


 ici, mais il y a aussi a : 


> Et non si elle a t souvent reprise cette citation est de Joseph Ernest Renan, n le 28 fvrier 1823  Trguier (Ctes-d'Armor) et dcd le 2 octobre 1892  Paris, est un crivain, philologue, philosophe et historien franais
>  Je crois que c'est dans La vie de Jesus


l, o Cavanna est galement cit...

Val,

----------

